# هل انت (ى) مسيحى ( ه)؟؟



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى​
موضوعنا اليوم واضح من عنوانه 
الكثير منا يفتخر انه انسان مسيحى ويقول
انه يفتخر بذلك ولكن تصرفاته غير ذلك​​​
هل تفتخر بأنك انسان مسيحى ؟؟؟​__________​لما انسان يدارى الصليب اللى فى ايده​​​
علشان خايف حد يشوف الصليب إللى فى ايده​​​
ويقول ده مسيحى​​​
لما شخص يكون مرتدى سلسه بيها صليب​​​
ومداريها تحت التيشرت او القميص​​​
هل ده يستحق ان يكون مسيحى ؟؟؟​_____________​لما انسان تصرفاته كلها خاطئه​​​
ويغلط فى ده ويغلط فى ده​​​
ويعمل ده ويعمل ده​​​
هل ده يستحق ان يكون انسان مسيحى ؟؟؟​______________​لما نقول اننا مسيحيين وشعارنا المحبه​​​
احنا من جوانا بنحقد على الاخرين​​​
وبنحسدهم على العطايا اللى منحها لهم رب المجد​​​
ونجيب فى سيره ده ونجيب فى سيره ده​​​
هل نستحق قول اننا اشخاص مسيحيون ؟؟؟
________________
لما بنت تكون لابسه لبس ضيق
وحاطه صليب على صدرها
وماشيه فى الشارع والناس كلها بتبص عليها
وتصرفاتها غير لائقه بأنسانه مسيحيه

هل دى تستحق انها تكون مسيحيه ؟؟؟
_____________
لما ولد يكون ماشى فى الشارع 
وبيعاكس اللى رايحه واللى جايه 
ويقول كلمات لا تليق بأنسان مسيحى 

هل ده يستحق ان يكون مسيحى ؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
من كتابتى من ينقل رجاء محبه ذكر المصدر ​فى انتظار تعليقاتكم ومشاركتكم​​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

______________​لما نقول اننا مسيحيين وشعارنا المحبه​
احنا من جوانا  بنحقد على الاخرين​
وبنحسدهم على  العطايا اللى منحها لهم رب المجد​
ونجيب فى سيره  ده ونجيب فى سيره ده​
اللة كلامك صح جدااا يا كوكوووووو ,للاسف مسيحيتنا مش حقيقة وكلام وبس 
ومش هنعمم اكيد بس الاغلبية بيقوم على الاقل بتصرف واحد من دوول
تسلم ايدك اللى كتبت واختارت الكلامات الصريحة والحقيقة دى


----------



## طحبوش (1 أبريل 2010)

*

عارف يا كوكو المسيحية دي شهادة من النوع الثقيل بتبقى كل العمر تجتهد حتى تثبتها 
و تنال الخلاص بواسطتها 

كلمة تقيلة قوي ضمنتها الناس بكلمة على الهوية او صليب على الرقبة او وشم ع الجسد 
و المسيحية مش كده و لا عمرها هتكون كده 

المسيحية اعمال حياة تعاش 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

> __________
> لما انسان يدارى الصليب اللى فى ايده
> 
> 
> ...



طول عمرنا بنقول ان المسيحية مش دين

انما هى حياة

يارب فعلا نقدر نمثل دينا صح

ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اياكم الذى فى السموات​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أبريل 2010)

_كتير مننا ياكوكو بيعمل التصرفات اللى قولتها فى الموضوع
وعلشان كدا بنطلب من ربنا يخلينا مسيحين بالفعل مش بالاسم بس
ربنا يعوضك
_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

*اولا كوكو احييك علي الموضوع *
*دايما كده يا بوص انت تغيب تغيب وترجعلنا بموضوع رووووووووعة بجد*



KOKOMAN قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> موضوعنا اليوم واضح من عنوانه
> الكثير منا يفتخر انه انسان مسيحى ويقول
> انه يفتخر بذلك ولكن تصرفاته غير ذلك​
> ...


 
*بجد بجد اكتر من راااااااااائع *
*ده رايي يا جماعة *
*تعبتني يا كوكو نص ساعة كتابة وتركيز
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*ربنا معاك يارب *
*ولو هتغيب وترجعلنا بموضوع حلو غيب هههههههههههه :t30:*

*نو طبعا احنا نقدر نستغني عنك:11azy:*

*اسمحلي اتابع*​


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أبريل 2010)

*كلمات رائعة

فعلاً يا كوكومان الموضوع دة بقي مؤلم جداً

خصوصاً في الايام الاخيرة

بقت حاجة صعبة اوووووي

والاصعب كماااان ان في حاجات بشوفها ومش بعرف ارد

يعني مرة كنت واقفة في وسيلة مواصلات ولقيت اللي واقف جنبي ماسك كاميرا موبايله

وبيصور فيديو لبنت قاعدة قدامه 

بس انا لما شوفت الموقف ده فضحته قدام الناس وبقي منظره يكسف:t11:

بس الحقيقة ان البنت كان لبسها ملفت للنظر بشكل كبير

حاولت ألفت نظرها لكدة واتكلمت معاها لكني وجدتها لا توافق علي ما اقوله

وألقت باللوم علي الشخص دة وان هي ملهاش دنب

لا تعليق..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

فين باقى الاراء ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ______________​
> ​​لما نقول اننا مسيحيين وشعارنا المحبه​
> 
> ​​احنا من جوانا بنحقد على الاخرين​
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا نيرو 
وعلى زوقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *عارف يا كوكو المسيحية دي شهادة من النوع الثقيل بتبقى كل العمر تجتهد حتى تثبتها *
> *و تنال الخلاص بواسطتها *
> 
> *كلمة تقيلة قوي ضمنتها الناس بكلمة على الهوية او صليب على الرقبة او وشم ع الجسد *
> ...


 

الانسان المسيحى بيكون واضح جدا 
من طريقه كلامه ، من افعاله، من لبسه ، من تعامله مع الاخرين ، حتى من وشه ( وجهه) 
شكرا على مرورك يا طحبوش 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 أبريل 2010)

من يحب المسيح يظهره فى افعاله
لا نحب بالكلام واللسان بل بالعمل والحق
واتذكر ترنيمة كنا نرددها فى طفولتنا تقول "ان كنت تحب يسوع اظهر ذلك فى حياتك"


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طول عمرنا بنقول ان المسيحية مش دين​
> انما هى حياة​
> يارب فعلا نقدر نمثل دينا صح​
> 
> ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اياكم الذى فى السموات​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تاسونى 
وعلى مشاركتك المميزه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2010)

المسيحى ليس بالمظهر ولبس الصليب خارج اوداخل التشيرت
ممكن كوكو واحد لابسة  من برة  وافعالة لاتمت للمسيحية بصلة والعكس صحيح
فيية ناس بتقول المسيح جوانا والحكمة انى مش عاوز حد يتحرش باختىاو اخويا
وقيية نا س بتقول انا مش يهمنى واية يغنى اتشتم بسبب المسيح
ماهو اضرب واتشتم ومات عشا نى
وجهات نظر مختلفة كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _كتير مننا ياكوكو بيعمل التصرفات اللى قولتها فى الموضوع_
> 
> _وعلشان كدا بنطلب من ربنا يخلينا مسيحين بالفعل مش بالاسم بس_
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


 
 يبقى لازم نتغير علشان احنا اولاد المسيح 
ميررررسى هيرو على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

_نصلى دائما من اجل ان نكون مستحقيم ان نكون مسيحين_
_موضوع رائع ومميز كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*كلام جميل ياكوكو
بس الاهم من دة كله افعالنا ومظهرنا والهيئة اللى بنكون عليها 
هى دى اللى هتوضح اذا كنا مسيحين بجد والمسيح جوانا

موضوع مهم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اولا كوكو احييك علي الموضوع *
> *دايما كده يا بوص انت تغيب تغيب وترجعلنا بموضوع رووووووووعة بجد*
> 
> 
> ...


 


لى تعليق على هذه نقطه 
بالنسبة للجزئية دي احنا اكيد بنفتخر اننا مسيحيين بس للاسف بما اننا عايشيين في المجمتع ده يعني ساعات لازم نعمل كده يعني ساعات بتحصل مشاكل بسبب كده هو اينعم ربنا بيوقف معانا وعلطول ويانا ده مش بننكره لا طبعا بس صدقني مجتمعنا بيخلينا نعمل كده يعني مثلا زي ما واحد بيمتحن وتلاقي الممتحن مش مسيحي واول ما بيقرأ اسمه ويعرف انه مسيحي تلاقي بقي كمية استعناد مالهاش حل بمجرد انه عرف انه مسيحي وفيه كذا امثلة علي كده
*ربنا بيشوف وزي ما قال سيري الله اعمالكم ربنا شايف لو احنا مضغوطين وعارفين كويس اننا بنعمل كده غصب عننا ولا بنعمل كده انكار منه زي بطرس *
*ارجو اكون وضحت فكرت*​
 ماينفعش ان ابرر افعالى 
فيها ايه لما مراقب يستقصدنى 
لو استقصدنى علشان انا مسيحى هكون فى قمه السعاده 
لانى بتهان علشان المسيح 
لكن ما اكنش متعمد انى اقوله مثلا انا مسيحى ،، لاء 
شاف اسمى وعرف انى مسيحى وايه المشكله 
بالعكس افتخر انى مسيحى 
وبعدين ربنا هيقف معايا لانى ما اكنرتهوش بفعل مثل هذا 
ادارى الصليب علشان المراقب مايعرفش انى مسيحى 
و علشان انجح ،، لاء طبعا 
ده بالنسبه للامتحانات 
فى قصه حاكم زمان كان بيعزب المسيحين ويخليهم يشيلوا صليب حمله ثقيل على رقبتهم ويشتغلوا بيه 
الصليب كان بيقويهم ويخليهم يشتغلوا اكتر 
مش متذكرا القصه بالظبط ، بس اكيد كلنا عارفنها
ياريت كلنا نكون فخورين فعلا اننا مسيحين 
ليس بالكلام فقط 
بل بأفعالنا وتعاملنا ومحبتنا و يجب ايضا ان ننفذ تعاليم مخلصنا الصالح ​

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا روكا 
وعلى تعليقك المميز 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

*

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع

فالمسيحى لازم يكون بالفعل سلوك

يكون سراجا , يكون ملحا للأرض

أشكركم أخى الغااالى

الرب معاكم


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *كلمات رائعة*
> 
> *فعلاً يا كوكومان الموضوع دة بقي مؤلم جداً*
> 
> ...


 

اهم حاجه انك عملتى اللى عليكى 
واذكريها فى صلواتك وربنا يهديها 
شكرا على مرورك ياحبه خردل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 أبريل 2010)

يارب سلام
اولا
اشكر حضرتك علي كلامك الواقعي اللي بيحصل فعلا
ثانيا
احب اقول ان للاسف ان احنا اللي بنهين المسيح والمسيحه عن
طريق الملابس
او
الافعال
او
الخوف من الناس
او
.........................
حاجات كتير جدا
وكل ده ليه علشان العالم
ونسينا
ان الكل باطل وقبضه الريح
يارب ارحمنا وارشدنا نحنوا اولادك الضعفاء
شكرا ليك جدا
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*الله على المواضيع الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة.....
موضوع فعلآ يحتاج وقفة مع النفس....
بصلى ان تكون حياتنا نور وملح وحياة مسيحية حقيقية...آمين
*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> من يحب المسيح يظهره فى افعاله
> لا نحب بالكلام واللسان بل بالعمل والحق
> واتذكر ترنيمة كنا نرددها فى طفولتنا تقول "ان كنت تحب يسوع اظهر ذلك فى حياتك"


 

كلام سليم 
شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لى تعليق على هذه نقطه
> 
> بالنسبة للجزئية دي احنا اكيد بنفتخر اننا مسيحيين بس للاسف بما اننا عايشيين في المجمتع ده يعني ساعات لازم نعمل كده يعني ساعات بتحصل مشاكل بسبب كده هو اينعم ربنا بيوقف معانا وعلطول ويانا ده مش بننكره لا طبعا بس صدقني مجتمعنا بيخلينا نعمل كده يعني مثلا زي ما واحد بيمتحن وتلاقي الممتحن مش مسيحي واول ما بيقرأ اسمه ويعرف انه مسيحي تلاقي بقي كمية استعناد مالهاش حل بمجرد انه عرف انه مسيحي وفيه كذا امثلة علي كده
> *ربنا بيشوف وزي ما قال سيري الله اعمالكم ربنا شايف لو احنا مضغوطين وعارفين كويس اننا بنعمل كده غصب عننا ولا بنعمل كده انكار منه زي بطرس *
> ...


*طب ماهو نفس كلامي يا كوكو:thnk0001:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أبريل 2010)

تمام
انت المسيحى لازم تكون كمسيحك تشبه 
انجيل معاش
من يراك يرى ملامح سيدك وحبيبك
السيد المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> المسيحى ليس بالمظهر ولبس الصليب خارج اوداخل التشيرت
> ممكن كوكو واحد لابسة من برة وافعالة لاتمت للمسيحية بصلة والعكس صحيح
> فيية ناس بتقول المسيح جوانا والحكمة انى مش عاوز حد يتحرش باختىاو اخويا
> وقيية نا س بتقول انا مش يهمنى واية يغنى اتشتم بسبب المسيح
> ...


 
اتشتم واتهان بسبب المسيح اكيد كل مسيحى بيكون سعيد انه يتهان من اجل المسيح 
ولاكن مش يتهان من اجل الملابس الفلانيه والافعال الفلانيه 
ويقولوا عليه ده مسيحى 
يبقى انا كده مش بتهان علشان انا مسيحى 
لاء انا كده بهين المسيح 
لاننا مسيحين مثال للعفه والطهاره وليس العرى ​


----------



## kholood (19 أبريل 2010)

لا انا مش مسيحية وبفتخر اني مسلمة والحمدلله


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

salvation قال:


> _نصلى دائما من اجل ان نكون مستحقيم ان نكون مسيحين_
> 
> _موضوع رائع ومميز كوكو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
اميــن 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 أبريل 2010)

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 31
 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، 


إنجيل يوحنا 13: 35
 بِهذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تَلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضًا لِبَعْضٍ 

ان فعلنا بما اوصانا رب المجد فبالحقيقه نكون مسيحين

إنجيل متى 5: 13
 «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 

و الذي يفعل افعا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2010)

افتخر واتشرف بان اكون مسيحيا واتمنى ان اضع اعظم وسام على صدرى وهو الصليب ولكن اعيش فى بيئة لا تعترف بحرية العقيدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كلام جميل ياكوكو​*
> *بس الاهم من دة كله افعالنا ومظهرنا والهيئة اللى بنكون عليها *
> *هى دى اللى هتوضح اذا كنا مسيحين بجد والمسيح جوانا*​
> *موضوع مهم *
> ...


 

كل افعالنا لازم تكون واضحه اننا اشخاص مسيحيون 
شكرا سندريلا على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ورائع*​
> 
> *فالمسيحى لازم يكون بالفعل سلوك*​
> *يكون سراجا , يكون ملحا للأرض*​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك
 ورأيك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> 
> اولا
> اشكر حضرتك علي كلامك الواقعي اللي بيحصل فعلا
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا ضحكه 
 وعلى رأيك السليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *الله على المواضيع الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة.....*
> 
> *موضوع فعلآ يحتاج وقفة مع النفس....*
> *بصلى ان تكون حياتنا نور وملح وحياة مسيحية حقيقية...آمين*​
> ​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماهو نفس كلامي يا كوكو:thnk0001:*​


 
فى بعض الاختلافات :t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> تمام
> انت المسيحى لازم تكون كمسيحك تشبه
> انجيل معاش
> من يراك يرى ملامح سيدك وحبيبك
> السيد المسيح له كل المجد


 
بالتأكيييد
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

kholood قال:


> لا انا مش مسيحية وبفتخر اني مسلمة والحمدلله


 

وايه اللى جايبك عندنا 
ولا تحبوا تكونوا قريبين مننا ديما 
علشان احنا اللى صح :t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> إنجيل يوحنا 8: 31​
> فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، ​
> 
> إنجيل يوحنا 13: 35
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جارجيوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> افتخر واتشرف بان اكون مسيحيا واتمنى ان اضع اعظم وسام على صدرى وهو الصليب ولكن اعيش فى بيئة لا تعترف بحرية العقيدة


 
لابد ان نجعلهم يتعلمون من تصرفاتنا واعمالنا
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل ومهم جدآ ميرسى

ان فعلنا بما اوصانا رب المجد فبالحقيقه نكون مسيحين 
أن كنت تحب يسوع اظهر ذلك فى حياتك
                    أميـــــــــن


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ماجو 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## danna (1 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 مايو 2010)

*أخي الحبيب كوكو مان *
*موضوعك شيق وجميل ... قبل أن أقول أن مسيحي ( ه )*
*يجب أدقق في إختيار ملابسي*
*يجب أن أدقق في تصرفاتي *
*يجب أن أدقق في الفاظي *
*يجب أن أدقق في إنفعلاتي *
*يجب أن أدقق في مشاراكاتي مع الآخرين *
*يجب أن أدقق في حواراتي مع الآخرين *
*يجب أن أدقق في إختياراتي *
*يجب أن يكون المسيح موجود في كل أجاباتي *


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

danna قال:


> موضوع رائع


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا دانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي الحبيب كوكو مان *
> *موضوعك شيق وجميل ... قبل أن أقول أن مسيحي ( ه )*
> *يجب أدقق في إختيار ملابسي*
> *يجب أن أدقق في تصرفاتي *
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عادل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Nemo (5 مايو 2010)

لما بنت تكون لابسه لبس ضيق
وحاطه صليب على صدرها
وماشيه فى الشارع والناس كلها بتبص عليها
وتصرفاتها غير لائقه بأنسانه مسيحيه

هل دى تستحق انها تكون مسيحيه ؟؟؟
_____________


عندك حق ياكوكو مش بنكون عثرة وبس وبنهين مسيحنا كمان 
كتر خيرك وميرسى ع الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا نيمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

